
36,000 Flash Games Have Been Archived and Saved Before Flash Goes Extinct - vo2maxer
http://www.openculture.com/2020/02/36000-flash-games-have-been-archived-and-saved.html
======
austincheney
Amazing. I hoping to find and download some of my favorites. The portability
and small size of many flash games really got me trough traveling all over
Afghanistan 10 years ago.

